# HR10-250 software update status



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry if this is redundant, but what is going on regarding the 6.3 software update? Is it being pushed out widely? Can I "force" my box to pull it?

Best,

Jeff


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Some people are reporting that their units received the 6.3a slices last night so the rollout has started.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

muledoggie said:


> Can I "force" my box to pull it?


There's not any way to force the receiver to get the download like on the other D* models...a daily call starts the process and tells the receiver to download the software. After you make the daily call, if you see "Pending Restart" then that means that you are going to receive the download after you restart the receiver..


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

untouchable said:


> There's not any way to force the receiver to get the download like on the other D* models...a daily call starts the process and tells the receiver to download the software. After you make the daily call, if you see "Pending Restart" then that means that you are going to receive the download after you restart the receiver..


Actually that's incorrect.

The download is done via satellite, and may have already happened on his unit, however the call must authorize the installation of the upgrade. The phone call does not signal the unit to download the software.

And just because the upgrade slices are there it doesn't mean they will be installed if you make a daily call. It's up to D* to mark your account as "ok" to upgrade.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Actually, you _can_ force the box to pull down the update, but only if its hacked. There's a script floating around the DDB and TCF forums that will allow you to do this. Once you've downloaded the update you can install it manually using installSw.itcl. If the box is hacked you can check mfs to see if the update is there and then install it.


----------



## Carl (Jan 3, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Some people are reporting that their units received the 6.3a slices last night so the rollout has started.


Just received the message on my HR10 this morning that I would soon be receiving the new 6.3 upgrade! WOHOO! cant wait.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I got the message today, too, on two of my three (the owned units). In a way I'm kind of excited, but I'm a little more trepedacious given all the problems this thing seems to be causing. My Tivos are working great as it is, I hate the thought of them "upgrading" perfectly good receivers and breaking them. Time will tell, I guess. I just don't think a little more speed is worth the loss of quality (such as sound drop outs, etc.).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Both of my units loaded 6.3a they are faster. I've not run into any audio problems on either of my units.


----------



## Quake97 (Sep 5, 2006)

I got it too, all is good. The guide isn't as fast as I was hoping, but anything is better.

Joe


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Quake97 said:


> I got it too, all is good. The guide isn't as fast as I was hoping, but anything is better.
> 
> Joe


It's as fast as any DTivo running 6.2 or the R15 isn't it? Mine is.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

I talked to D* tech support yesterday (to get my parental control password reset) and I asked them about the update. They said I was scheduled to be updated by October 19th.

Best,

Jeff


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

muledoggie said:


> I talked to D* tech support yesterday (to get my parental control password reset) and I asked them about the update. They said I was scheduled to be updated by October 19th.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Jeff


That's the standard party line .... all updates should be completed by October 19th.


----------



## ironfoot995 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I talked to D* tech support yesterday (to get my parental control password reset) and I asked them about the update. They said I was scheduled to be updated by October 19th.


I sure hope so. I haven't got mine either.

Of course, I'm still in mourning after yesterday's OU/Texas game.

John in Norman


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I just bought a NIB HR10-250, installed it in the RV, which is in the driveway, ran a phone cored out to it and am patiently waiting for the upgrade. I too was told by the 19th, I'm leaving on the 20th and won't be near a phone cord again till next may. Meanwhile the DTV rep said after 30day if it can't "phone home" all TiVo funcionality will cease.......to which I replied that's strange, good friend of mine goes away for 8 months, no problem???? They said NONE of the TiVo's could be used in an RV, but the DTVDVR could and did not need to phone home. quite frankly I think they are either ignorant of the truth, or hoping to persude people to keep their TiVos plugged in to get them to buy PPV????
Dan


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Another CSR spreading the DirecTV corporate line. 

The lack of a phone line connection will not cause the unit to stop working.
And what would prevent a DirecTV DVR/TiVo from working in an RV?

As for the 6.3 upgrade, you'll just have to wait. Just make sure it is connected to the satellite so that the upgrade will download. The phone call is used to activate the installation.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Have 3 H10-250 and have them all connected to a phone line. Only one have updated so far. Can't wait for the other 2....as the update really makes the guide a lot faster.


----------

